# Hamburg 2015



## imzenko (Feb 2, 2013)

just wondering if it would be worth it. possible weather issues and parking.


----------



## Razzi (Oct 22, 2014)

Good question


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

well, with a week to go...and as you know weather forecasters aren't anywhere correct all the time....why not just wait 'til Wednesday to decide-- The only bad part is waiting in line to get in to spend money...Wouldn't you think a time stamp ticket for entry between such-and-such a time would be so much easier?? Are you a vendor or customer???


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, so far the weather looks good for Sat. Fingers crossed Sun's snow does not come early!
As for the lines, reserve ahead and arrive late. 



Here is what we'll have for sale:



Sexed/sub adults:

D. Tinctorius Patricia proven pair and 2yr old male

D. Azureus 3yr old proven female

E. Anthonyi Santa Isabel sexable sub adults

E. Anthonyi Rio Saladillo 2yr old quartet

P. Biocolor sub adult, unsexed



Juvis:

Thumbnails:

Blue leg Vents

Veraderos

Vanzolinis





Adelphobates:

Red galacts

Yellow galacts



Dendrobates:

Reticulated auratus

Green/Black auratus

Blue/Black auratus

Leucs

Azureus

Metecho tincs

Patricia tincs



Phylobates:

Vittatus

Yellow Teribillis (on request)





Bugs etc:

Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos

Tropical springs

Bean beetles

Isopods



Supplies:

Medications

Repashy supplements, Vitamin A, Morning Wood

10g Tank setups

ABG substrate

Live moss

Sphagnum moss

Drosophila media

Brewer's Yeast

Springtail food

Tadpole chow

Coco huts

Film canisters



Check our website for details, pics and pricing. Don't hesitate to PM or email to reserve. 

Can't make the show? Stop by our Quakertown PA location by appt.

Credit Cards Accepted.



We're really looking fwd to the show and seeing you all there!



Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D. 
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
[email protected]
Www.frogsnthings.com


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

lately every weekend has sort of been bad. hopefully things will change and no wind or snow/rain/sleet Saturday.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I can bring this stuff if anyone is interested:

1.0 solarte
1.0 Shepard isle 
1.3 wilson creek popa (females proven)
1.1 cauchero 
2.0 Drago colon
0.0.5 colon (Villegas) 
0.0.5 San christobal 
0.1 sarapiqui blu Jean (proven) 
0.0.5 eldorado 
0.0.4 spotted eldorado
1.1 loma Estrella 
0.0.3 & 1.1 probable escudo 
2.1 rio teribe


----------

